# lost my spade last night...where to buy a shiny new one?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i have a k-60 miracle maker.Last night I somehow lost my spade head ...i think its a 7/8 cable... Im really not sure.Correct me if I am wrong....k-60 has two size cables...5/8 for small drains and the larger main line size of 7/8.I bought this unit 3 months back and have used it about 10 times lol thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SDT-Drain-C...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ecad07f08
ok just came across this... anyone know anything about this kit


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Get your supplier to contact Rigid

If your chuck was almost run all the way out you were running 7/8

If your wondering what the chuck is and you didn't adjust it by running out the Allen head set screw then it was 5/8


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i just have to spin the rear shaft to adjust between my two cables. it was the larger of the two... the mention of an allen screw is throwing me... never knew i had to turn an allen key for any reason. can you explain? lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> i just have to spin the rear shaft to adjust between my two cables. it was the larger of the two... the mention of an allen screw is throwing me... never knew i had to turn an allen key for any reason. can you explain? lol


Once you set your machine to the cable there is an Allen screw on the side to lock it in place.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ahhhhh. never done that before. lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call Allen J Coleman he has every cutter you can imagine.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't promise good pricing, but if you have a Ferguson locally, they carry rigid accessories.


----------

